# Lidl high protein low carb rolls



## Carina1962 (Aug 12, 2016)

Has anyone bought these?  what is their carb total in grams?  I'm thinking of making a trip to Lidl at the weekend to buy some in bulk but would like to know what others think.  Thanks


----------



## Robin (Aug 12, 2016)

carina62 said:


> Has anyone bought these?  what is their carb total in grams?  I'm thinking of making a trip to Lidl at the weekend to buy some in bulk but would like to know what others think.  Thanks


Here you go, post 27.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...-self-to-like-burgen.57133/page-2#post-574155
I love them. I can usually only manage half at a time, they are very filling,and very chewy to eat.


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks very much


----------



## silentsquirrel (Aug 12, 2016)

They have shrunk in the past few weeks!  They are now labelled as 85g, used to be 115g?  Perhaps because so many comments on one being too much?  Annoying, used to be able to slice in 4 horizontally, can only manage 3 now.  Still 29p.


----------



## Robin (Aug 12, 2016)

silentsquirrel said:


> They have shrunk in the past few weeks!  They are now labelled as 85g, used to be 115g?  Perhaps because so many comments on one being too much?  Annoying, used to be able to slice in 4 horizontally, can only manage 3 now.  Still 29p.


I'd just got one in front of me about to do it for lunch, when I noticed your post. So I weighed it out of interest. 96g!
I assume they are a minimum of 85g, but might vary.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 12, 2016)

They are a GOOD thing


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2016)

Robin said:


> Here you go, post 27.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...-self-to-like-burgen.57133/page-2#post-574155
> I love them. I can usually only manage half at a time, they are very filling,and very chewy to eat.


A couple of button punching & wam !


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 13, 2016)

I bought some yesterday & noticed they were smaller. In that case they should lower the price. The only good thing to come out of this is lower carb.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 13, 2016)

So if they are now down to 85g that is only about 8.5g CHO in each one.  I really like them and as others have said one half is enough at a time.  That should mean I can sneak a bit of honey on and stay below 5g CHO (not exactly slow release but very yummy).


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 13, 2016)

Bought some last night, there weren't many left so took the last remaining few.  Will try them out in the week


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 13, 2016)

Just had one for lunch. Lovely.


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 13, 2016)

When these rolls were launched, so months back, they were 39p per unit, until they went on an offer, then stayed there, so, it could be that that's when they decided to reduce the size.  

My guess is it's all about hitting a palatable price point per unit.  Price point selling is quite critical, and I'm sure that's why so many things shrink, whether it be Mars Bars, packets of crisps or Fairy Liquid.


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 13, 2016)

For me, they're OK, but I ended up ditching a couple I had frozen when I ran out of freezer space.  Bread has never been a great temptation in my world.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 15, 2016)

I tried one a few days ago and it was bloomin' delicious!


----------



## Lilian (Aug 15, 2016)

I love them cut in half and toasted.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2016)

Will try them


----------



## Radders (Aug 15, 2016)

I was just in Lidl and couldn't see these. Would they be in the bakery section? I know it seems a silly question but they don't always classify things as one might expect in there!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 15, 2016)

Radders said:


> I was just in Lidl and couldn't see these. Would they be in the bakery section? I know it seems a silly question but they don't always classify things as one might expect in there!


They're in the baskets of the 'in store bakery' bit.  The rolls look dark, rustic and triangular.


----------



## Radders (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you, I will look there next time. How do you find out the nutritional info for them?


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2016)

Radders said:


> Thank you, I will look there next time. How do you find out the nutritional info for them?


If you look further up the page on this thread, post 2 gives a link to something I found where someone had emailed customer services and got the figures. It seems they've made them smaller since then though, so maybe weigh them and get your calculator out!


----------



## Radders (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow, 8g per 100g, that _is_ low! I really hope they have them I my local store but I am not holding my breath! In case they do, has anyone tried freezing them? It's not a shop I visit regularly so it would be good to be able to stock up. Assuming I like them, of course.


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2016)

Radders said:


> Wow, 8g per 100g, that _is_ low! I really hope they have them I my local store but I am not holding my breath! In case they do, has anyone tried freezing them? It's not a shop I visit regularly so it would be good to be able to stock up. Assuming I like them, of course.


Yes, they freeze really well. Our Lidl isn't somewhere I pass regularly, so it's a special trip. Problem is, sometimes they don't have many left ( and the time they had loads, it was because they'd burnt them!)


----------



## Radders (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks Robin, that is good news.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 15, 2016)

Robin said:


> Yes, they freeze really well. Our Lidl isn't somewhere I pass regularly, so it's a special trip. Problem is, sometimes they don't have many left ( and the time they had loads, it was because they'd burnt them!)


If there are none in the basket always have a peek in the ovens to see if there are fresh ones in the pipeline.  You may have to kill a little time while they bake, but it's worth waiting if it means you can stock up.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2016)

Tried the low GI bread today. Will keep testing


----------



## Sirtfireball (Aug 20, 2016)

My Lidl will put some rolls in the oven if asked.  They take 20 minutes to bake and 5 minutes to cool down - well worth the wait


----------



## Radders (Aug 20, 2016)

Sirtfireball said:


> My Lidl will put some rolls in the oven if asked.  They take 20 minutes to bake and 5 minutes to cool down - well worth the wait


That's very nice of them!


----------

